# Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Clair?



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Is it possible to get a sundgau from chamoises or cou blanc/cou clair colors?

All of our Alpines are either chamoise or the cou blanc/cou clair color.
I would love to eventually have a sundgau Alpine. They are so pretty.

How do you all get your sundgaus? Is one of their parents a sundgau?

Solid black is also pretty, but since it is recessive, wouldn't it be harder to get a black?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Cla*

I have one Sundgau doe, but her sire was also a Sundgau. Her dam was a cou clair. Maybe if you get a Sundagu buck you would get some kids the same color.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Cla*

My buckling is a sundgau, acutally a broken sundgau and his sire and dam were broken chamiosee.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Cla*

Oo, peggy, could you post pics of your buckling and his parents here? Would love to see them!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Cla*

I am short on time now but I'll post them tomorrow, I have to upload them to photobucket first.


----------



## Capra Lane (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Cla*

Yep! Last year I bred a chamoisee doe to a cou blanc buck and got one sundgau doe and one cou blanc doe. I was told at one point to look at the color of the buck's dam and sire as well?

In this case the buck's dam was sundgau so the trait would pass at some point. I kind of like the element of surprise~ that's one of the nice things about alpines :greengrin:

Amanda


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Cla*

I have a cou clair that throws a sundgau every time. She was bred before to one buck, and threw 2 sundagus, this time she was bred to a different buck, and I got one cou clair and one sundgau.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Cla*

misty daiz, I think that you pretty much have to line-breed darker and darker to get a Sundgau. onder:

Jasper is very dark, to me. You might be able to breed darker and darker with him. Catydid's buckling from this year was dark. His Sire was Jasper. :whatgoat:

TheGoatGirl


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Cla*

*I don't have a recent pic of Jack, my buckling, but this is him as a baby. He has the same white marking on the other side and you will notice his face has more white and he looks like he has wattles but they are just white spots.*










*Sorry but this is the only pic of his dam that I have and you can't see her color very well. I call her a broken chamoisee almost a fawn color, but some may call her a broken cou clair, however she doesn't have black hind quarters. You can see where Jack got his white face.*










*No pics of the sire but he is a typical chamoise with black face.*


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Cla*

My old dairy had a sundgau with a chamoise twin. They are out of a buck that nearly always threw chamoise (like pale Obers). Their mother has thrown every color from cou clair to Togg colorings. She is like a grab bag :lol:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Anyone Ever Got A Sundgau From Chamoise or Cou Blanc/Cla*

My sundgau doeling Candice's dam was a cou clair and her sire was pure white(Saanen) so its very possible.


----------

